# Thumper did it!!!!



## Kimberly (Aug 13, 2007)

Yesterday I gave Ducky and Thumper their first ever bath!! Thumper didnt seem to mind much none Ducky hated it LOL He actually jumped out of the jump in one single bound , it was actually kinda cute LOL Well we got them out and wrapped all up in towels and were drying them off. Thumper started grinding his teeth and then started to Boggle!!!!!!!!!!!! It had to be the cutest thing I have ever seen!!! My husband was like that was so cool, we actually all got to see him doing it!! Ok so that was our exciteing moment for the day LMAO


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

That made me LOL! It's fun to see a rat boggle.

Bastian boggles when I change his litter box. He immediately goes inside of it and kicks litter around then boggles while he takes a fresh new poop inside the fresh litter box *eyeroll* He also boggles while I pet him. He's huge on the boggling!


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

Curly is the only rat of mine that I have ever seen boggle and I'll be honest - it kind of freaks me out!


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I love boggles! It's so funny to see! I was really excited the first time one of my rats boggled, and I get excited again when one boggles for the first time


----------



## viishuz (Aug 25, 2007)

What is it when they boggle? lol I probably sound retarded, but just curious...


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

viishuz said:


> What is it when they boggle? lol I probably sound retarded, but just curious...


Easier to show that explain: YouTube vid


----------



## viishuz (Aug 25, 2007)

Oh wow! lol, that's weird/cool =) Thanks forensic!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

:lol: Unfortunately, none of my boys do that.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

If I hadn't seen it on YouTube first, it would have freaked me out! I would have posted on here "OMG what's wrong with my rat his eyes are moving in and out of his head!" :lol:


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

My ratty all ways boggles. He is also a frequent bruxer and tail wager.


----------



## cashewsmama (Aug 10, 2007)

i think its the cutest thing, but sometimes when my rat boggles alittle too much (super super eye popping) it gets kind of gross :?


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

lol I love when my ratties eye boggle. 

This thread made me laugh btw. thanks everyone!


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

I wish my girls would boggle or wag tails! they are happy but odnt show it like that


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

That is hilarious....I am seriously cracking up....I've never seen a boggle....My girls won't hold still to show they're content and one of my boys bruxes and wags his tail when I pet him.  I love my ratties <3


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Coconut just started running on the wheel a few days ago, and today I watched her, and she was boggling while she was running! It was so funny ^_^


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Forensic said:


> :lol: Unfortunately, none of my boys do that.


I need to take this back. Baileys did it! WOOOO!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

ahhh! mozart did her first documented boggle today too! it was soo cute! i thought only happy rats did this though, and i never pictured mozart as a happy rat. she's too nervous and jittery most of the time. she also did this today while in a very small traveling cage (i was taking the girls to visit my boy and his roommate). yay!


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

my rats aren't too happy with me right now because they have to get meds twice a day.
so no boggles for me. haha


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

sphinxy used to boggle and brux all the time when he was on me....*sigh*


----------



## tialloydragon (Aug 27, 2007)

Today while Nyah was sprawled out in her cage staring at me I noticed she started boggling. Personally, I don't know how anyone finds having their rat's eyes bulging repeatedly from their skulls cute. I found it rather bizarre and thought Nyah was having some sort of aneurysm. It really doesn't look like something that should be associated with happiness, but to each his/her own. It's good to know that my psychopathic hooded rat is now happy (she was alone until two days ago, when I bought Ruby. They fought a bit over the last two days, but I found them sleeping cuddled up together this morning.)


----------

